# Wet sanding tips!



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

My father recently purchased a Corsa D that was obviously used as a work horse and has a fair few scratches! They aren't rough by touch but they are very noticeable so i think a wet sand will do the trick. It will be my first time so i would like some tips.

What grit sandpaper will i need? and will hex logic orange/yellow pads be good enough? Also have numerous menzerna polished and meguiars ultimate compound! Also, how do i know when to stop?

I have 2 weeks off so i would like to get this done and dusted or it will never happen!

Cheers, Jed.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Are you quite sure it needs sanding :thumb:


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Do you have a paint depth gauge???


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

What some of paintwork damage needs to be wet sanded? i expect the paint to be extremely difficult to correct just just pad and polish!


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't no, was just going to be extra careful!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Problem with sanding out deep scratches is that you remove all the peel from the area as well, when polished up that area will stick out like a bad respray. You could try edging the scratches out with your pads, but this too can be dangerous. On a scale of 1 to 10, how bad would you say the scratches are?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

depends how deep and what you want to acheive but if you're looking for a broad answer ptg a must 1500,2000,2500,3000 and maybe 4000 grit paper that needs to be placed in bucket for soaking.
number of compounds you can use megs,scholl ,menz etc.
Pads: wool,if your using hex then yellow orange green white black


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Would it be smart to have a go with a high cut polish and pad before attempting wet sanding then? the majority of the scratches are very noticeable but arn't too deep.. the 'thumb nail' rule only applies to one area which couldn't even be worth a respray. 

Ill attempt an area tomorrow and see what can be done! if wet sanding can be avoided ill be happy.


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd be extremely reserved with wet sanding for the first time without a PDG. Infact id be extremely reserved about wet sanding without a PDG all together. 
Granted it can be done. but i dont think id like to take the risk =S. 

Would a 2 / 3 Stage correction not do the trick?? Im sure most corsa paints are fairly softish, not 100% sure as ive only done 1. But you may find it corrects really well with just machine polishing. If you want to wet sand though i would suggest starting with 3000 check correction and if it isnt enough go to 2500 then maybe 2000, especially without a PDG youll want to be really reserved with the harshness of the grit. U may find that just using 3000 might do it. 1 Tip though, once you find the right lvl of correction i would advise to go from 2000 to 2500 to 3000 or 2500 to 3000, make sure your finishing off with the lightest of abrasives and you will find the correction via polishing much easier


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

junglistjed said:


> would it be smart to have a go with a high cut polish and pad before attempting wet sanding then? The majority of the scratches are very noticeable but arn't too deep.. The 'thumb nail' rule only applies to one area which couldn't even be worth a respray.
> 
> Ill attempt an area tomorrow and see what can be done! If wet sanding can be avoided ill be happy.


+1!!! =))


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Although i do find wet sanding therapeutic ^^


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advise mate, ill attempt an area tomorrow to see what can be done! Ill get some pictures as well. Thanks again!


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Start on a rear panel  For some reason i always used to do my "test area" on the bonnet, as it was easiest place to work on, then someone said to me. "Do it in an inconspicuous area, then the extent of any damage wont be as noticable" ever since then i test on a rear panel :thumb:


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Last thing, And i cannot stress this enough!! Stay well, well, well, well, well, well, well, well, well, well, well, well, away, away, away, away, away, away, away, from edges and contours in the bodywork else this happens 

















Luckily this was my car and i was practicing so it didnt bother me to much. But that was done with 3000 grit, i should of been paying more attention to where i was sanding, but ye, just keep that in mind if your gunna have a go!


----------

